# Used 323d loader purchase maintenance advice



## Paul Scopq (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello there,

I just purchased a deere 323d compact tracked loader. It's 2014 and has 2300 hrs on it. Im not very mechanical so I'm looking for some professional advice on what to change, maintain, replace that might be overdue at this hour reading. For example flters, fluids, sensors etc. 

I'd, I'd rather be safe than sorry so don't hold back.
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did the seller include the operators / owners manual? There should be all the info you need on giving your unit a complete service. 
I'd surely give it a service, just for your own peace of mind, and it will help you get familiar with the loader at the same time. If you don't have a manual, they are fairly cheap and easy to find on the net.


----------

